# A torch



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm getting increasingly provoced by americans who talk about God and how great He is, yet live by some absurd summary of the bible they've past down through the generations. It seems to me like most american Christians will take from the bible what they want, and forget the rest. They even punish their kids for not obeying the commandments, or other rules set by God, and yet the grown-ups themselves do nothing to honor God's will or what he has created.

First of all; why are you all so fat? Why do you poison your bodies, Gods finest work, with toxins, fat and drugs?
What about your family if you get ill? Or die? Destroying yourself, isn't that "sin", if anything is?

Second, why do you all drive cars and live in huge houses, polluting the planet? Isn't the world a sacred place, given to us all to enjoy and cherish? How many lives is affected by this in generations to come? How do you justify this with your belief in the Bible?

I watched this show on t.v, with this obese dad in clothes probably made by kids in Bangladesh, shipped across the globe for his convenience, probably in boxes made of carboard from a factory making paper of cheap wood from the rainforest, living in a house using enough power a day to supply an african village for a year, driving a car with it's own hole in the ozon layer, telling his kids to _stop lying._

Well, what about not lying to _yourself,_ and wake up and put some action behind your religion. If I was you, I'd be ashamed.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Oslo,Norway is a lovely place,to bad stereotypical and ignorant people like your self inhabit it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

First of all; Oslo sucks. 
Second, you don't know me.
And I said what I said because I'm sick of hypochritic Christians whining about God and their life, at the same time trying to sell me the ticket to salvation. 
I'm entitled to post my opinions, as you are yours. If personal attacks is all you have to offer as a reply, I'm wondering if I may just be right in my assumptions.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is exactly what Doug Stanhope is talking about.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent post York.

Peace.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Inzom.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

good, so mabye you should work on where you live before you try to pass judgment on Americans. secondly, i never claimed to know you. i called you stereotypical because thats what you are being in your posts.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not fat, religious, nor do I own an expensive car yet I am an American, please explain this to me?


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am not fat, religious, nor do I own an expensive car yet I am an American, please explain this to me?


 i would like an explanation as well!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

What, am I supposed to answer that?

It was a comment on a _segment_ of Americans, and I stand behind it. It was a comment on Christians. It was a comment on a society where God is very much present in both daily life and in politics. A comment on a group of people who will only sacrifice, as long as it's not too much of an inconvenience.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What should we do, massacre them all?


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> What should we do, massacre them all?


kenny,perhaps we should put them all on shutter island?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Obviously York is generalizing here, she isnt pointing out every single american.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I would also like to point out that the United States has always been the greatest nation in the world, it?s starting to fail recently tho, but that is only if you let your wall street globalist elite carry out their agenda. Im not saying this to try and please every american on the board, and I agree fully with what York said, but I think she would also agree that she was commentating on a specific part of your large population.

I want USA to be great again, And I have nothing but the utmost respect for most of you guys. Besides, I dont really care where people come from. Its what we say and do, or not say and not do, that define us. not where we come from or the color of our skin etc.

Peace, and lets hope for a better future for all of us.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

york said:


> I'm getting increasingly provoced by americans who talk about God and how great He is, yet live by some absurd summary of the bible they've past down through the generations. It seems to me like most american Christians will take from the bible what they want, and forget the rest. They even punish their kids for not obeying the commandments, or other rules set by God, and yet the grown-ups themselves do nothing to honor God's will or what he has created.
> 
> Well, what about not lying to _yourself,_ and wake up and put some action behind your religion. If I was you, I'd be ashamed.


I agree with you on this much. Naturally you wasnt talking about all Americans. Only the sort you mention above. I do not personally think America is the greatest nation but there are problems caused by religion everywhere in our world. Equally In the UK they have British Muslims turning their houses into bomb factories. This does not mean all Muslims are destructive. The American dream is liberty is it not. With the sort of people you mention above that dream will remain only a dream. Freedom is impossible when you are straight jacketed by religion. America is raising programmed robots by forcing its children to eat spoon fed dogma. Peace.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

O.k, blah blah blah, can't remember what I tried to say, but I certainly not think americans are all ignorant fatties (only 90%... _Kidding_).
I'm just sick of hearing about God when americans speak on t.v (yes, my channels of information is unreliable and corrupt),
and at the same time seeing the obvious; most are not living what they teach, even with the resources to do so.
It's the same in other countries as well, but in Europe, we don't speak so loudly about our beliefs, and thus are harder to arrest when we act like selfish bastards.

In a lot of religions, and also in different "branches" of christianity, treating your body and mind with respect is a way to honor God. I just don't understand how people who preach the word of God can justify the gluttony and the greed, and in turn the pain they inflict on others.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Simple..... fear of going to hell. Most people don't really care about practicing what they believe. They are just afraid of burning in flames when they die because people put those ideas in their mind and it spreads like wildfire. Quite brilliant and corrupt. I forgot who said this, but I read this in a different thread and think it rings truth.... "Religion is for those afraid of hell, Spirituality is for those who have been there."


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Simple..... fear of going to hell. Most people don't really care about practicing what they believe. They are just afraid of burning in flames when they die because people put those ideas in their mind and it spreads like wildfire. Quite brilliant and corrupt. I forgot who said this, but I read this in a different thread and think it rings truth.... "Religion is for those afraid of hell, Spirituality is for those who have been there."


I said that I think. You are quite right in what you say. They are afraid not to believe in God incase they go to hell. They must have missed the bit about sinful actions sending them there. Peace.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Anny, the Bible said this was going to happen. Jesus talked about a great "falling away" that would have to happen shortly before his return. This falling away means exactly what you're talking about. People not preaching about the love of Christ, people not following what they claim to, and do you know what he said will happen to those types of people? when they die they will say "but Lord we believed in you and went to church!!!" and he will say "depart from me, I never knew you". Everything that you are seeing happening, every bit of it was already warned to us in the Bible that things would be this way. That, amongst a lot of other things is why I believe he'll be back in a few years, if that.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

americans are just people, tackling life's daily challenges as they come. it's sad that the global media has portrayed us this self centered super consumer rather than a land full of individuals who just want to help. because that's all we really are; is people with hearts, mind, and feelings. yes we've made some mistakes along the way but isn't that why pencils have erasers? bottom line is you can't let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch when it comes to people. we're all in this together.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Bottom Line___________________.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats one of the most awesome tracks I?ve heard in a while. Good video aswell.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Thats one of the most awesome tracks I?ve heard in a while. Good video aswell.


What VNV Nation is to you, Killswitch Engage is to me. My favorite band in the world. And they sing Christian lyrics too, but I know you wouldn't like that. :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I know they are christians. Doesnt affect the awesomeness. As long as the lyrics arent overly preachy or "brainwashy" its all good.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

york said:


> I'm getting increasingly provoced by americans who talk about God and how great He is, yet live by some absurd summary of the bible they've past down through the generations. It seems to me like most american Christians will take from the bible what they want, and forget the rest. They even punish their kids for not obeying the commandments, or other rules set by God, and yet the grown-ups themselves do nothing to honor God's will or what he has created.
> 
> First of all; why are you all so fat? Why do you poison your bodies, Gods finest work, with toxins, fat and drugs?
> What about your family if you get ill? Or die? Destroying yourself, isn't that "sin", if anything is?
> ...


You're absolutely right York. I've thought about this myself and have been planning on learning how to live completely off the land. I always call people out when they tell me how I should live and they're big fatties.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's move into the country and be hippies! I feel like I'm compromising my own convictions by living like I do.
And thanks for understanding. Unless the reply was sarcasm. I couldn't tell. I'm retarded.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> Let's move into the country and be hippies!


This is exactly what I think.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > Let's move into the country and be hippies!
> ...


Im up for it. seriously.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

york said:


> Let's move into the country and be hippies! I feel like I'm compromising my own convictions by living like I do.
> And thanks for understanding. Unless the reply was sarcasm. I couldn't tell. I'm retarded.


No I was serious! I'd love to live off the grid and out of the system.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, lets do it. Not too far away from civilization tho, cus we MIGHT have to go there for certain supplies sometimes, and some of us may not be able to just quit the pharmaceuticals right away (although that would be a good long term goal). I know I could hunt/set traps/cook (well, maybe not cook) /gather berries and eatable shrooms etc, And I?d love to help out with the people that know how to grow stuff in the earth like vegetables and potatoes and what not. And assuming Kenny would be up for it he could manage the whole building shelter/housing situation. It should be close to a lake and/or Ocean aswell, for water and for cleaning. I`d get a ticket to anywhere in the world for this. It?s not as crazy as it sounds. Well it doesnt sound crazy at all to me but it might to some.

And obviously it?d have to be a democracy not some kind of Charles Manson shit.

Just a bunch of people living together, healing.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's a beautiful idea.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

After doing some webcrawling I am astounded by how many communities/communes like this that already exist, with the only difference being that the ones I have found out about all share houses/connected houses/rooms,while still being close to nature, instead of living in huts or whatever. The "hippie" values are all there, in a good way, I dont like how the word "hippie" has become somewhat of a bad way to describe a person. What I mean is that they to different extents share responsibilities, eat/cook together (often natural organic food, with the choice of being vegan/vegetarian), have a "code of conduct" where you accept your fellow man, have weekly/monthly meetings where important matters are discussed, and just generally have fun in an accepting and caring environment.

Some of the large communities have houses to rent, wouldnt it be awesome if enough of us joined together and rented a f ucking house? with private/shared rooms as per individual needs ofcourse.

I did, I dont know, 2 hours of research (how long since my last post?) and only ONE of the communities were one of those sex-orgy type thingies, which is not what im looking for.

I dont remember locations now but most were in the USA, altho some were in Britain and Netherlands aswell. Heck there were places in alot of countries.

Is anyone interrested at all in the basic idea?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm completely interested. I've been wanting to just become free. I don't want to go to work for money to buy food and shelter. I want to work directly for my food and shelter. I've been thinking about this for a while. I want to learn how to hunt, gut, skin, clean, cook, make clothing even. Learn how to fish etc.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes! I am! Why aren't their more people like you guys out in the world? I'm sure there are but they're hard to find.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

An island would be primo.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

We'd want somewhere that's warm all the time. Actually my dream would be to have a log cabin that has a well and running water nearby. A cabin with a fireplace in case it did get cold- I'd chop wood for it. I could easily live without internet and tv, what about the rest of you guys?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'll cook.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Who wants to play King of the Hill to be King? Or will simple Rock Paper Scissors Suffice? I'll go first...

Rock. :mrgreen:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

lol. As previously stated this would obviously be a place where everyone is concidered equals. Damn I really want this to happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I take it you chose *paper* then?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I enjoy entertaining this thought. If we had a chemist on board we could learn to make our own klonopin or derive something similar, naturally from plants.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear DMT is easy enough to produce from any plant matter.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If we got Absentis and Comfortably Numb along we?d have a state of the art meth-lab from sticks and mud in like 2 days I bet.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Joking aside, a few of us is seriously contemplating this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

I was joking because I like the idea too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> If we got Absentis and Comfortably Numb along we?d have a state of the art meth-lab from sticks and mud in like 2 days I bet.


That would be a kick ass commune with Absentis and Comfortably Numb.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd have to grow some weed...I don't know if anyone else would want any  That's all I'd need really.

And yes, I'd definately like to do this for real.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

If Conjuras is growing grass and Inzom's making DMT I feel inclined to grow poppies and coca plants. We main as well have a whole garden; mushrooms - edible and majic (be careful which ones you eat folks), spinach, salvia, peyoti, celantro, green beans, datura :shock:.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> If Conjuras is growing grass and Inzom's making DMT I feel inclined to grow poppies and coca plants. We main as well have a whole garden; mushrooms - edible and majic (be careful which ones you eat folks), spinach, salvia, peyoti, celantro, green beans, datura :shock:.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: Instead of doing all of that, why don't we just cut out each others brains and throw them into a pit of boiling lava? :lol:


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

The person who created that image was off their egg on some good drugs my friend. That is clearly an egg and not a brain. Peace.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Claymore said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > If Conjuras is growing grass and Inzom's making DMT I feel inclined to grow poppies and coca plants. We main as well have a whole garden; mushrooms - edible and majic (be careful which ones you eat folks), spinach, salvia, peyoti, celantro, green beans, datura :shock:.
> ...


I'm confused... based on this image, are you saying doing drugs is a good thing?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

look at the signature on the picture lol "Brought to you by the national association of MUNCHEE reduction" ) And i?d love if you grew some weed Conjurus, as long as the others dont mind. We would have to discuss the legal situation depending on where we live/how we live tho, if we get a house you could set up some lights in the basement or whatever.

I?d be all for people choosing to smoke weed or not, as long as the people that dont like it dont get affected by it in any way, but in my opinion weed is where we would have to draw the line. no stronger stuff, unless its prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The bible says I can smoke weed. 8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear biblepages are good for making joints.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually right next to me I have some OCB Slim Premium rolling papers, I got them for free along with other small stuff when I ordered one of my bongs like over a year ago. I only smoked 3 times and have had 2 bongs, special herbal mixture to blend your weed with, several kinds of rolling papers, branded matches etc. I guess I kinda went a bit overboard with the preparing, and then found out that the weed in my town is shit. Theres mostly just Hasch and I dont trust the producers/dealers so I?ve never tried Hasch. I ended up burning one of my bongs, giving away the other one, and havent smoked since. I still have that herb-mixture in the fridge tho, its made out of roses and stuff like that, nothing illegal in it. I wonder if its still smokeable. Gonna check what its called now brb.

"Farmers Honeyblend - Herbal Smoking Mixture" I guess its good stuff to mix in with the weed in a joint. because you dont fill a whole joint with weed do you? its like 50/50 or 40/60 right? I have no joint knowledge at all. I cant even roll one.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So I found the link for a community/shared housing that I find sets a good example if we decide to take the urban route.

http://ipscommunity.blogspot.com/


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Side topic: It's hard to say which drug is stronger. If weed has the potential to turn people's lives into a mass chaos of unreality is it not a strong drug?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Side topic: It's hard to say which drug is stronger. If weed has the potential to turn people's lives into a mass chaos of unreality is it not a strong drug?


I would say its pretty strong. It often put me in a vegitative state where I could barely talk when I was smoking it every day.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Side topic: It's hard to say which drug is stronger. If weed has the potential to turn people's lives into a mass chaos of unreality is it not a strong drug?


Weed is a herb. Its strength in comparison to drugs shouldnt be underrated. Natural things have side effects as well. Some of the strongest medicines we have are derived from natural substances. I wouldnt advocate smoking weed as a habitual thing. Dont smoke it at all if you get bad effects with it. I smoke it occasionally. Its not as a regular thing with me. Like anything in life man if something hurts you avoid it my friend. Peace.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't advocate weed to anybody, but for me it's done a lot. Since I've been smoking regularly I've become more social and even more productive at work believe it or not. In the past two months my productivity has increased by 10%. It's different once you've been smoking for a while. At first, smoking makes you pretty goofy, but after a while, at least for me, you don't even realize you're high. The only difference between smoking and not smoking for me now is that when I do I'm sociable, less anxious, and less debilitated.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I wouldn't advocate weed to anybody, but for me it's done a lot. Since I've been smoking regularly I've become more social and even more productive at work believe it or not. In the past two months my productivity has increased by 10%. It's different once you've been smoking for a while. At first, smoking makes you pretty goofy, but after a while, at least for me, you don't even realize you're high. The only difference between smoking and not smoking for me now is that when I do I'm sociable, less anxious, and less debilitated.


I wish it was like that for me, I could get weed anytime I wanted it. But to me, a weed high feels almost just like DP especially when you get that kind of weed that gives you a 50/50 balance of a "body buzz" and a "head buzz" so it just makes me feel super DP'd the whole time i'm high.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I wouldn't advocate weed to anybody, but for me it's done a lot. Since I've been smoking regularly I've become more social and even more productive at work believe it or not. In the past two months my productivity has increased by 10%. It's different once you've been smoking for a while. At first, smoking makes you pretty goofy, but after a while, at least for me, you don't even realize you're high. The only difference between smoking and not smoking for me now is that when I do I'm sociable, less anxious, and less debilitated.


I want whatever weed you are smoking. Goddamn do I want it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> I want whatever weed you are smoking. Goddamn do I want it.


Why do you so badly want to smoke grass?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Because I believe that by finding the right strain of marijuana I can replace antidepressants/anti-anxiety meds/whatever pharmaceuticals, with a natural plant.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wait, you mean, .....klonopin doesn't grow on trees? :shock: Why not research and grow if that's what you're set on?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> drink lots of water (bottled if you are in america)





surfingisfun001 said:


> Sir I believe this belongs in the "A torch" thread.





Inzom said:


> Sir I believe it does and it is a shame that we have messed that thread up Sir!





surfingisfun001 said:


> Sir, I have a question, but will post it in the "A torch" thread since that seems to be the place for American/European affairs.


What makes the water in America unsafe to drink, but the water in the rest of the world safe?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sir because I dont have room for a growing operation...*cough* and because its very illegal I would ofcourse not do anything like this even if i hade the space *cough*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

About the water, I was just under the general whats the word that you guys dont drink your tap-water, atleast in some states, because it contains trace ammounts of hormones and chemical waste.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> About the water, I was just under the general whats the word that you guys dont drink your tap-water, atleast in some states, because it contains trace ammounts of hormones and chemical waste.


Hmm that is interesting to me. I drink tap water. I've been down to Mexico where all Americans say, DON'T DRINK THE TAP WATER or you will be on the toilet with montezuma's revenge. Out of fear I have only drank the tap water down there a few times, but have never gotten sick. I've also been to eastern Europe and again, all American's told me DON'T DRINK WATER UNLESS IT'S OUT OF A BOTTLE. Well of course I didn't listen and drank the tap water consistently for weeks at a time. One time I was so thirsty from being out and active when I got back to where I was staying I turned on the faucet with my head down in it and drank some water, then noticed it was orange (copper pipes?). 
It was a dreadfully hot day, smack dab in the middle of summer in south-eastern Ukraine. I was on an 8 hour river rafting trip with friends and a bunch of street kids. We were graced with hard bread and canned sardines for breakfast. The sun was scorching hot and we had no sun screen. Sunburnt to a crisp and dehydrated, our van pulls up to get everyone at the end of the day and had brought a gigantic barrel of water. The water was all we really cared about so one person with a cup would fill it up and pass it along. After getting my thirst quenched I looked over into the barrel/jug and it was filled with; water, debris, flies, and wood chips. 
People from the Ukraine believe it to be bad to drink tap water in America. I guess certain people are prone to getting sick when exposed to new water from tap.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Inzom said:


> Sir because I dont have room for a growing operation...


All you need is a pot for your pot and a lamp right?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Claymore said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't advocate weed to anybody, but for me it's done a lot. Since I've been smoking regularly I've become more social and even more productive at work believe it or not. In the past two months my productivity has increased by 10%. It's different once you've been smoking for a while. At first, smoking makes you pretty goofy, but after a while, at least for me, you don't even realize you're high. The only difference between smoking and not smoking for me now is that when I do I'm sociable, less anxious, and less debilitated.
> ...


Idk man, I'm pretty much out of it right this second.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Idk man, I'm pretty much out of it right this second.


 :lol: Me too :evil: ..............Only I haven't smoked anything.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Firstly, that picture of the Denny's advertisement made me hungry as hell and now I was some eggs and pancakes. Secondly, the comment about using bible pages to roll weed with was just plain wrong considering you are in the spirituality SUPPORT area of this site and thirdly, I NEVER drink out of the tap because it tastes like sh*t to me and just the thought of the hormones and drug residue possibly floating around in the water aren't that wonderful to think about but I still use tap water to cook with so I guess it doesn't matter in the end anyway :roll: Damn I want a pancake...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Firstly, that picture of the Denny's advertisement made me hungry as hell and now I was some eggs and pancakes. Secondly, the comment about using bible pages to roll weed with was just plain wrong considering you are in the spirituality SUPPORT area of this site and thirdly, I NEVER drink out of the tap because it tastes like sh*t to me and just the thought of the hormones and drug residue possibly floating around in the water aren't that wonderful to think about but I still use tap water to cook with so I guess it doesn't matter in the end anyway :roll: Damn I want a pancake...


It's late enough umm er early enough, let's go to Denny's!... Yeahhhhh!..Uhmmm Who has got a car?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> ThoughtOnFire wrote:
> It's late enough umm er early enough, let's go to Denny's!... Yeahhhhh!..Uhmmm Who has got a car?


I am totally nominating Claymore because he is the one who made us hungry lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, the comment about rolling joints with biblepages was disrespectful. I appologize. I?ts only cus I saw it in some movie. And about the water, when you boil it most of the crap in it should go away.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

It's cool chris I forgive ya  I never seen that movie I guess. What movie is it from?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont remember. It might have been an episode of Weeds. But im not sure.

Nice to see you in this thread  It has become pretty epic.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

lol well usually I stay away from the spirituality areas on here because no matter which area you are at either support or debate someone is always trying to argue over what they believe in and how the other person is wrong for their beliefs but I was curious and read through this thread and it was entertaining lol


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I am totally nominating Claymore because he is the one who made us hungry lol


I'll tell you what, you guys help me find my soul and my brain and help me get them back in my body and not only will I rent a van and take you guys to Denny's, but the sausage is on me *cough cough*. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> Claymore wrote:
> I'll tell you what, you guys help me find my soul and my brain and help me get them back in my body and not only will I rent a van and take you guys to Denny's, but the sausage is on me *cough cough*. :lol: :mrgreen:


Dude, I wish I could cure each and every single person on this board and anyone else going through this and myself of course. If I could I would without a blink. If only it were that simple. I am hoping for that magic cure all pill but I no that is unrealistic and will never happen. BUT on the bright side of things people have recovered from this even after years and years of suffering so we all have a chance at getting better someday  and I am on here yet again hungry as hell and that picture looks awfully damn good lol If my brain looked like that on drugs then lemme go find some lol :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Dude, I wish I could cure each and every single person on this board and anyone else going through this and myself of course. If I could I would without a blink. If only it were that simple. I am hoping for that magic cure all pill but I no that is unrealistic and will never happen. BUT on the bright side of things people have recovered from this even after years and years of suffering so we all have a chance at getting better someday  and I am on here yet again hungry as hell and that picture looks awfully damn good lol If my brain looked like that on drugs then lemme go find some lol :lol:


I agree with ya', I pray HHAAAARRRDDDDD for all you guys and myself of course every night. And you need to find a Denny's, or at least an I-Hop before you go nuts. :lol: 
And hey, I heard this song today on the radio (or at least my body did :roll: )
and thought it was awsome, tell me if you like it. 



Kinda cheered me up a little bit. :wink:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

lol I ate some pizza so i'm good now haha. That song was really pretty . Kind of reminds me of people on this forum. There are people who believe in God and others who don't but we all share this common problem and are able to try and help each other and give advice and unite and be there for one another, although at times the different beliefs cause a lot of problems but we can understand each other despite that.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> lol I ate some pizza so i'm good now haha.


IT BETTER HAD BEEN PAPA JOHN'S OR I'LL GET ROWDY UP IN THIS COMPUTER SCREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:



dreamingoflife said:


> That song was really pretty . Kind of reminds me of people on this forum. There are people who believe in God and others who don't but we all share this common problem and are able to try and help each other and give advice and unite and be there for one another, although at times the different beliefs cause a lot of problems but we can understand each other despite that.


Exactly, the song reminded me of that too. Thats why I put it up. This one reminds me of DP soooooo much.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone needs to investigate why modern christians from those kinds of "new churchs" are so fixated on having perfect clothing and cars and all other kinds of luxury. Atleast thats how the second and third generation of "Pingstkyrkan" here in Sweden is. I thought about it when seing that TobyMac video. I liked some of the lyrics or the meaning of the lyrics, but thats about it.

Peace guys.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it's not only christians, it's how society has become in many places. Now as to why people find the need to have perfect clothing and cars is a whole different subject. As it is said in _Fight Club_, "Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history.... no purpose or place. We have no Great War, no Great Depression. Our great war is a spiritual war. Our great depression is our lives." Peace.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Someone needs to investigate why modern christians from those kinds of "new churchs" are so fixated on having perfect clothing and cars and all other kinds of luxury. Atleast thats how the second and third generation of "Pingstkyrkan" here in Sweden is. I thought about it when seing that TobyMac video. I liked some of the lyrics or the meaning of the lyrics, but thats about it.
> 
> Peace guys.


I don't know, maybe it has something to do with the fact that they are on T.V. and stuff, IDK. The church I go to, nobody really sees expensive car's and clothes as anything important because its not. Everybody just dresses casual like they were going to the park or something. Shoot, even the Pastor just wears blue jeans and a T-shirt and drives an old beat up 67' Chevie, AND ITS A BIG CHURCH, it holds over 1000 people. Its like the perfect church. And, and anyone is welcome and everyone gets along and people who dress differently or whatever aren't snared upon. Its the only church i've ever seen that when the offering is taken up, the pastor says "you don't have to give anything if you don't want to, God will provide for us as long as we stay true to his word", I actually heard him say that a couple of times. But then you have a church about 20 or 30 minutes away from that one that's the exact opposite, this 16 year old kid got banned from the church for talking about weed ONE time. And then the preacher gets up there and starts talking about forgivness and how we should show it to everybody :roll: . See there are A LOT of corrupt churches everywhere these days but there are also great ones where everybody is accepted and welcome nomatter what (I mean unless they walk in in a psychotic rage screaming profanities and jumping up and down like a drunk monkey, but you get what I mean), everybody shows love to ANYBODY who steps through that door and are greeted like everyone else. We even had a boy who was a homosexual in the church and he didn't like it and was uncomfortable about it so he had a private talk with the pastor about it and told him how he didn't want to be gay but he was just attracted to guys. Well, the pastor just showed him just as much love as anybody else and just showed him a passage in the Bible about how the enemy brings people down and he just said "don't worry, you just have a stronghold in your life just like everybody else, just trust your heart because YOU don't like it, so go talk to God about it and he'll help you through it". And that was it, the pastor didn't frown at him for being gay, he showed him the same love and compassion that Jesus would have and that 16 year old boy is now married (to a woman) and has 2 kids, and loves his wife and kids like a husband should, because he took that advice and prayed about it and was shown what he was looking for. He dosen't have that in his life anymore just because one guy was kind enough to just love him like he was and give him the only advice he knew, and it worked. MAN, I wrote more than I expected to, anyways my point is that there are a lot of corrupt churches (the Bible said there would be), but there are also great ones that are blessed just because of simple actions and people respecting other people. That "other church" would have kicked that boy out and he would probably have no happiness in his life because he was rejected because of something that wasn't even his fault, and he saught advice about it. Good church is loving and compassionate, a corrupt church is......................well, you can spot those from a mile away just by how people treat each other.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> Claymore wrote:
> The church I go to, nobody really sees expensive car's and clothes as anything important because its not. Everybody just dresses casual like they were going to the park or something. Shoot, even the Pastor just wears blue jeans and a T-shirt and drives an old beat up 67' Chevie


Your church sounds very warm and down to earth. I don't go to church mainly because of my anxiety but also because I don't feel the need to go to church because I can connect with God in my own living room if I wanted a church isn't necessary for that but it's a great place to interact with people who share your beliefs.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> surfingisfun001 wrote:
> Well it's not only christians, it's how society has become in many places.


Exactly. The media plays a big role in why people feel they have to have expensive things. People feel they need to in the catchphrase "keep up with the Joneses" and I too will admit I have been suckered into it but now days you will be judged if you aren't wearing a certain kind of clothing or drive a certain car. Schools in my opinion are worse than any church could be. The kids in schools these days are horrible at feeling the need to have expensive things and their friends as well. All picked up from parents and the media.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes ofcourse it?s a problem in all of society. It just seems more concentrated in those "cool" churches like the Pentacostal-church (I think thats what Pingstkyrkan is translated to in english, it started in USA in 1901 and came to sweden with someone named T.B. Barratt in 1907 ) and many of the people in this church are very obsessed with USA aswell. This is probably why I have such a bad image of religion in the first place, because I had friends in the Pentacostal-church and saw first hand for many years how screwed up that place was.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I must add that I am aware that not all churches are like this and there is alot of sensible people that go to church! Some of the nicest people I?ve met are christians. On the other hand, some of the other nicest people ive met are satanists in some form, and people inbetween!

I think the problem here is *LABELS* and I would actually like to appologize to the community for discussing all this because by arguing about religion etc etc I have forgotten my own belief that people are defined by what they say and do, or dont say or dont do. nothing else. Thereby rendering all the discussion moot and void.

And why label and define people anyways, live and let live.

Peace, really.

/Chris


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> Your church sounds very warm and down to earth. I don't go to church mainly because of my anxiety but also because I don't feel the need to go to church because I can connect with God in my own living room if I wanted a church isn't necessary for that but it's a great place to interact with people who share your beliefs.


Yeah, they are very down-to-earth. I go just mainly because of the people there. There is just something different about them, I mean NO ONE is rejected. Everyone is treated with love and understanding, and in my opinion, that is one of the most important qualities of a church, if there is bitterness and strife in a church, it'll be like walking into a prison. And I don't go a whole lot because of my anxiety as well, maybe once or twice a month. But I LOVE the way the pastor preaches so what I do is go onto their website and download all the sermons and burn them to a CD and listen to them while i'm laying in bed at night. Here, my cousin just showed up to take me out (haven't left the house in almost a week). Here is the website to my church, just go to download or listen to sermons and here the way this guy preaches, he is VERY down to earth. www.thelambschapel.org

An automatic player will start playing the latest sermons as soon as you click on download or listen to sermons . Gotta go, be back later.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

awesome, i'll have to give it a listen later. Good luck going out tonight!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> awesome, i'll have to give it a listen later. Good luck going out tonight!


Hey, thanks  . It went pretty well, although I was taken to a friends house and there just happened to be moonshine and all types of alcohol their. Kinda fell into temptation AGAIN  (I don't know why its so hard for me to say NO to a drink) so i'm very typsy right now but not completely drunk, I can still talk and walk fine :lol: . I just feel like I love EVERYBODY right now!!!!  , I wish I could feel these emotions while I was sober.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Claymore said:


> dreamingoflife said:
> 
> 
> > awesome, i'll have to give it a listen later. Good luck going out tonight!
> ...


has your dp subsided any becasue of the alcohol?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> It just seems more concentrated in those "cool" churches like the Pentacostal-church.


Which is why I DO NOT conform to a denomination, I think that (in my opinion) denominations are just a way of splitting the body of Christ apart and making them despise one another when we should be ALL united for the God we believe in, not split up and separated. Its like "Hey, i'd really like you to come and visit my church this Sunday, we are having a cookout and everyone is invited, it'll be fun", and then the other person is like "Sorry, I don't hang out with Babtists, i'm pentacostal". Its like WTF? You guys are supposed to love everybody regardless of what denomination they come from. That is why i'm a 100% non-denominational Christian. I believe that ALL of God's children should fellowship with and love one another as Christ taught in THE FIRST PLACE. If we are going to be followers of Christ, why split apart and avoid one another? Jesus NEVER said anything like that. So I agree with Chris on the *Labels* thing in terms of denominations.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> has your dp subsided any becasue of the alcohol?


Actually, the "detatchment" part of DP (the part that I hate the most about DP) is worse, because obviously i'm high, i'm not high on drugs or pot but being drunk still makes you feel detatched because that's what being high is. But it seems like I don't care that much because now I have a logical REASON to feel detatched and I still feel good, I can feel my body better and I feel more in control of my actions so I definately feel better than I did when I was sober.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> Claymore wrote:
> I think that (in my opinion) denominations are just a way of splitting the body of Christ apart and making them despise one another when we should be ALL united for the God we believe in, not split up and separated.


I believe the same way. My friend was raised catholic but goes to a baptist church because her boyfriend was raised baptist and she is always talking about how she doesn't believe certain things that a baptist does because of what she was raised to believe and her and I have gotten into heavy conversations over things because of how the her bf's church believes this and that and I feel some of it is silly so I speak my mind about it and we hit heads alittle over the subject. Denominations are not for me. I like to be simple I suppose.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I believe the same way. My friend was raised catholic but goes to a baptist church because her boyfriend was raised baptist and she is always talking about how she doesn't believe certain things that a baptist does because of what she was raised to believe and her and I have gotten into heavy conversations over things because of how the her bf's church believes this and that and I feel some of it is silly so I speak my mind about it and we hit heads alittle over the subject. Denominations are not for me. I like to be simple I suppose.


I'm right there with ya'. I don't (and I sincerely think this) think that our God or Jesus ever intended or approved of denominations. Now i'm not saying that a babtist won't go to heaven just because they belonged to a denomination, i'm certainly not saying that because in my opinion, the ONLY way to get to heaven (and if you disagree with me, that's ok. I'm not trying to start a fight, I just read the Bible and I believe that EVERY word that is in it, is what God wanted to be there) is to admit to Jesus that you are a sinner (because if you've ever stolen or cheated ect. that brands you a sinner in the eyes of the Father), ask him to forgive you of any sins that you have commited in the past, ask him to come into your heart and be the Lord and Saviour of your life, and then just thank him that he left his perfect paradise in heaven to come down and serve other people and teach them the truth only to be betrayed by 2 of his own disciples, beaten, spat on, mocked, laughed at, smacked in the face with wreeds, scourged until he was unrecognizable, made to carry this huge cross through Jeruselum until he couldn't carry it and someone else named simon was appointed to carry it the rest of the way, and then nailed to the cross through his wrists and feet after he had been stripped naked. But the worst part was in that moment when he shouted "my God my God, why have you forsaken me", because that is the moment that he took the sin of every person that had lived, every person that was living, and every person that ever would live all on himself at one time. Can you imagine the kind of guilt and disgrace he must have felt. It was he only time in history that God the Father had to turn his face from a human being, because at that moment, Jesus had more evil on him than any other human in history, and God COULD NOT look upon it, he had to turn his face. When I think about my God coming to earth (this crappy place compared to heaven) and doing that for all of us, thats enough to convince me that he loves us all more than we could know. I felt a tiny taste of that love the night that I asked Jesus into my heart and it was so powerfull, that it knocked a pagan(me) on the ground and proceeded through my body. It was like my temperature was 1000 degrees but it was the most peacefull, loving, incredible experience I think anybody could have. I could not stop crying for the joy of what I had just found out, that I was saved   . I will NEVER EVER question ONE WORD in the Bible because to me, if one part is true, all of it is true and I think the only path to heaven is through asking Jesus to take over your life, and then with his help, you become more like him everyday, and if you make a mistake, just sincerely say to him "Lord, i'm sorry for treating that person the way I did" or whatever it may be, and he promised to forgive you. Let me tell you something you may not know, once God forgives a sin, he throws it out of his mind and he can never remember it again. So if you get to heaven and say "Hey' Jesus, do you remember the time I cursed that guy out?", he'll say no, I dont remember anything like that, because he CAN'T after it has been forgiven. Christianity to me, is your own relationship with Jesus and your own love for him above everything else and you becoming stronger with his help every day. Peace, I think its bed time for me. :lol:


----------

